# Sink bridge



## Pie (Jan 7, 2023)

Whipped up a quick sink bride out of scraps, entirely inspired by @KnightKnightForever ‘s polishing setup yesterday. With beveled edges . 





Been needing one of these for a while because the one I have had a massive design flaw - one side inherently sits higher than the other. It screws with my jnats that are off angle. Too bad it cost enough for me to be chapped about it. I gotta stop flooding my counter with grit.

Damn. Shoulda made it triple wide instead of just double.


----------

